# [WANTED] 8/9 Speed Mechs, Cassette & Chain



## smokeysmoo (16 Aug 2014)

I'm in need of the above items to bring an old 80's bike a bit more up to date.

So let me know if you have any suitable mechs and/or a Shimano compatible cassette.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Aug 2014)

I have a front tiagra triple mech?


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> I have a front tiagra triple mech?


Will that work OK for a double? I guess I can just set the limiters accordingly?


----------



## 400bhp (17 Aug 2014)

I believe it will work, yes.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> I believe it will work, yes.


Happy days so far. How much?


----------



## 400bhp (17 Aug 2014)

Just throw a few quid to cafod charity.

Importantly do you need clamp or braise on and what diameter?


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Importantly do you need clamp or braise on and what diameter?


Good point! It's a braize on I need.


----------



## 400bhp (17 Aug 2014)

Ahhh its a clamp on. Sorry!


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> Ahhh its a clamp on. Sorry!


 my bad.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## John the Canuck (17 Aug 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> ...... a Shimano compatible cassette.............



about £12 on eBay so how about £8 posted
with ''all-important'' lockring -- choose black or silver
as new [swapped for a 13-30]
Shimano HG 40 11-32T 8speed




Bank Transfer - dont have PayPal


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (17 Aug 2014)

I have an 8 speed 105 rear mech and a cassette that looks pretty much unused to me. I may be able to dig out a front mech but will have to check the sh1t pit that I call a garage to be sure.


----------



## toeknee (17 Aug 2014)

If this will work for you , you can have it FOC, 10 speed double braize on f/m.





Tony.


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2014)

John the Canuck said:


> about £12 on eBay so how about £8 posted. Bank Transfer - dont have PayPal


Thanks John but the only funds I have quick access to are in PayPal 



Martin Archer said:


> I have an 8 speed 105 rear mech and a cassette that looks pretty much unused to me. I may be able to dig out a front mech but will have to check the **** pit that I call a garage to be sure.


PM sent 



toeknee said:


> If this will work for you you can have it FOC


I see no reason why it wouldn't work, cheers Tony I'll PM you my details


----------



## 400bhp (17 Aug 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> Thanks John but the only funds I have quick access to are in PayPal



If it helps I don't mind being the middle man.


----------



## John the Canuck (17 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> If it helps I don't mind being the middle man.



decent of you but i think it may be sorted

''Martin Archer said: ↑
I have an 8 speed 105 rear mech and a cassette that looks pretty much unused''

if Martin doesn't find it - I'll quite willing post mine and wait for a cheque 

thanks anyway


----------



## smokeysmoo (17 Aug 2014)

400bhp said:


> If it helps I don't mind being the middle man.


Thanks for the offer


----------

